# Spending New Years with the In-Laws in Ocala



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure where to put this post but figured Id throw it out here.... I am going to be coming up from Miami to spend New Years with the in laws.... As I dont want to go insane sitting around the house, I am looking to see if anyone in the area would be willing to get me out on the water.... I would be happy to do the same in exchange for when you make a miami trip 

Im happy to chip in on expenses, I can bring my own rods if needbe, and Im happy to fish for darn near anything (redfish would be nice though!).... If anyone is up for it, give me a shout....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i might be able to put you in the fin & feather  ( or even the mud minnow if you wish ) if your willing to make the ride up to jax.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

hmm.... how far a drive is it to jacksonville from ocala?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bit of a drive, eh?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

shoot me a pm with your phone number, mabey I can show you how to tear up a prop in ozello. How long will you be up here?

L.R.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I will be there through sunday..... my cell is 786-270-8390 

I appreciate the responses and am happy this trip to the inlaws wont be a waste ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Bit of a drive, eh?



Indeed it is a drive, but it can be a bit deceiving.
I made it from Ocala do Gainesville in 15,20 minutes on a regular basis depending on traffic on I-75.
And then 30 minutes from Gainesville to Lake City
Figure an hour to Jacksonville from Lake City. 
Around a two hour drive.
It isn't too bad.
That's almost what it takes me to get to Flamingo from Miami. 
Figure in the stops at Don's, Mario's, and Dions and it's a bit over 2 hours.


----------

